# Gaming PC selbst zusammenstellen



## Crovo (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane zur Zeit, mir einen neuen PC zuzulegen. Da oftmals die Alienware & co. Angebote zu teuer sind und ich gerne auf so ein ausgefallenes Gehäuse verzichte, will ich mir den PC selbst zusammenstellen.

Die Frage ist nun, welche Komponenten ihr mir dafür empfehlen könnt? Der Rechner sollte schon im Highend-Bereich mitspielen, muss aber nicht unbedingt bei allen Teilen auf die namhaften Hersteller setzen. Bin mir sicher, dass man da gut sparen kann.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mögliche Konfigurationen (eure eigenen Konfigs vielleicht)? Würde sich eine Wasserkühlung lohnen (zu laut sollte er auch nicht sein)?

Budget liegt bei 2000,- Euro

Danke euch im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Adamanthul (22. August 2011)

Du solltest vielleicht nochmal dein Budget überdenken, auf der einen Seite sagst du ja selbst dass du gerne sparen würdest aber bist dann doch bereit so viel Geld auszugeben?

Damit die Hardwareprofis die dir hier bald antworten werden einen besseren Rahmen haben, willst du nur alles auf maximalen Einstellungen in FullHD spielen (da reicht meines Wissens ein Rechner <1000€) oder willst du für Luxus wie 256GB SSD's und SLI/Crossfire Verbünde größere Summen ausgeben, auch wenn der Leistungsgewinn dann nicht so hoch ist?

2000 Euro sind heutzutage schon ein unheimlicher Batzen und ich glaube da müssten selbst die Profis hier im Forum sich anstrengen um das irgendwie halbwegs sinvoll zu verbraten.

Mal zur Relation, mir wurde hier vor ca 1 Jahr ein Rechner für 600 zusammengestellt der heute noch alle Spiele in hohen bis maximalen Einstellungen auf 1280x1024 darstellt. Das heißt selbst wenn du einigen Luxus und ein pfeilschnelles System willst, sollte die Hälfte des Budgets locker reichen um einige Zeit überhaupt keine Probleme in Spielen zu haben.

Die genaue Aufstellung eines Systems überlass ich mal Leuten wie unserem Herbboy, aber ich glaube für jemanden der nicht um jeden Euro kämpfen müssen wird zurzeit preisleistungsmäßig ein i5 2500k mit ner Geforce 570 und 8Gb Ram empfohlen. Wenn du da jetzt keinen teuren Schnickschnack mehr brauchst bleibst du locker im 800€ Bereich.


Edit: Ich hab mal zum Spass bei Hardwareversand.de so eine Konfiguration zusammengestellt und selbst mit 100€ für jeweils Mainboard und Netzteil, 50€ Gehäuse, einem Dvd Brenner und einer 1TB Festplatte und einem dicken Cpu-Kühler war ich gerade mal bei 875€. Also wenn du ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis willst dann kannst du dein Budget locker auf 50% runterschrauben.


----------



## Crovo (22. August 2011)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Ok, das mit dem Preisrahmen ist so eine Sache, bei der ich mir auch nicht sicher war (auch wenn ich echt nicht mit den von dir genannten Preisen gerechnet hätte - was mich aber freut zu hören). Ich versuche es mal detaillierter zu formulieren.

SSDs brauche ich nicht, normale schnelle Platten tun es auch. In Sachen SLI wusste ich nicht, wie hoch der Leistungsgewinn wäre und ob sich das rechnet mit dem überhöhten Preis. Ich habe auch überlegt, eine Wasserkühlung zu verwenden, damit der Geräuschpegel nicht so hoch ausfällt (das ist schon ein wichtigeres Argument - aber kein muss).

Grob gesagt, soll der PC mit den heutigen aber auch kommenden Spielen fertig werden - und das in den Bereichen der maximalen Einstellungen. Ich will mir quasi nicht schon in einem halben Jahr/Jahr eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen müssen oder ähnliches.

Also die 2000,- müssen nicht ausgeschöpft werden! Wenn ihr hier Konfigurationen aufzeigt, die dem entsprechen was ich (grob) formuliert hab und günstiger sind, freu ich mich natürlich!


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Also, Du kriegst heutzutage PCs sher preiswert, vlt. bist Du Dir dessen nicht bewusst und setzt das Budget so hoch an. Für 500€ würdest Du schon einen PC bekommen, der locker mit aktuellen Spielen auf hohen Details zurechtkommt. 

So was wie SLI würd ich erstmal nicht machen. Als Grafikkarte reicht eine Karte um die 200€, vlt. auch ne GTX 570 für ca. 250€ erstmal völlig aus. Und grad ne Grafikarte ist ja schnell mal nachgerüstet. Für SLI bräuchtest Du halt auch "nebenbei" ein stärkeres Netzteil als ohne SLI.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das ganze in etwa so zusammenstellen:

Intel Core i5-2500k für 180€
CPU-Kühler wie zB ein Scythe Katana 3 für 20€ oder falls Du Übertakten und dort an die Grenzen gehen willst ein Kühler für 30-40€
Mainboard Sockel 1155 mit P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz für um die 100€
2x4GB RAM DDR3-1333 ca. 40€
Gehäuse je nach Deinem Geschmack ab 30€ 
Vlt. noch 1-2 leise Gehäuselüfter für je 5-10€
Netzteil: Cougar, Corsair, BeQuiet oder so mit 500-600W => 60€, vlt auch 80-100€, wenn Du abnehmbare Kabel willst (schafft Platz im Gehäuse)
Festplatte(n) je nach dem, was Du so brauchst: Samsung F3 oder WD Blue => 500GB c.a 40€, 1TB ca. 50-60€. 
Wenn Du willst: ne SSD für windows, da reichen 60GB, ca. 100€. Eine größere SSD, wo auch Spiele draufsollen, wäre natürlich deutlich teurer.
DVD-Brenner 20€, oder vlt. ein BluRay-Combolaufwerk (BluRay/DVD/CD lesen, CD/DVD schreiben) ca. 60€

Und als Grafikkarte dann ab um die 180€ ne Nvidia GTx 560 Ti (wichtig: nicht ohne "Ti" ) oder eine AMD 6950, oder für ca. 250€ eine Nvidia GTX 570. Mehr würd ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, da Du für rel wenig mehr Leistung direkt viel draufzahlst.


Das sind selbst dann, wenn Du ne SSD nimmst und die gute Graka, keine 900€.


Zum Schluss noch ein Hinweis: bitte nimm nicht die "absolut maximalen" Grafikeinstellungen als Maßstab für das, was ein PC flüssig in 50-60 FPS spielen können sollte. Einige Spiele haben einen "Ultra-Modus", den man früher erst gar nicht ins Spiel eingebaut hätte, weil dafür ein irrwitziger PC nötig wäre - das sollte man nur als Demo sehen, was das Spiel leisten KANN, aber nicht, was es leisten SOLL. Den Unterschied zu hohen Details oder zu max-Details mit kleinen Einschränkungen siehst Du wenn überhaupt nur auf Direktvergleichen mit Screenshots, Du müsstest aber für den kleinen Unterschied direkt massiv viel Geld investieren.


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (22. August 2011)

Ich stimme Herbboy so weit zu nur würde ich wenn ich so viel Geld zur verfühung hätte denn Intel Core i7-2600K nehmen der kostet ca. 70€ mehr und als Grafikkarte eine Zotac GTX 580 AMP ok die ist dann schon einiges teurer aber die Karte ist nur zu Empfehlen sehr leise und wird auch nicht all zu heiß..... Als Monitor kann ich dir denn Iiyama Empfehlen damit machst du mit sicherheit nix falsch.....


----------



## Crovo (22. August 2011)

ok danke für die tipps! hab die komponenten mal näher angeschaut und hört sich echt gut an!

nur eine frage habe ich noch! wie sieht es mit einer wasserkühlung aus? wären die lüfter dieser komponenten sehr laut? bzw. würde sich die wasserkühlung lohnen? preis-leistungstechnisch?


----------



## Crovo (22. August 2011)

danke! macht es einen großen unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 im spielebereich?


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (22. August 2011)

Ich denke 10-20%


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Also, der 2600k ist nicht wirklich lohnenswert schneller. Hier zB nur 5% bei einem Durchschnitt aus mehreren Spielen: Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 55) oder hier zB Intel Core i7-2600K und Core i5-2500K - Seite 8 | Review | Technic3D  (wenn man die realistischere höhere Auflösung nimmt und nicht die stark CPU-abhängige von nur 1280x1024) bei FarCry2 auch nur 5%, Call of Juarez quasi identisch, bei GTA4 und ARMA2 ist der 2500k sogar schneller  

Wenn Du da jetzt andere Benchmarks hast, dann verlink die mal. ich kenne bisher nur welche, bei denen der 2600k sich echt nicht lohnt. 


Wegen der Wasserkühlung: wenn Du als Grafikkarte Dich ein bisschen umhörst, welches Modell rel leise ist, und einen Extra-CPU-Kühler wie den Katana 3 nimmst, dazu vlt fürs Gehäuse bewusst 1-2 Gehäuselüfter, die auch als leise gelten (5-10€ ), dann wird der PC nur leise vor sich hinrauschen. Meine Sapphire AMD 6870 zB ist selbst bei Volllast nicht lauter als ohne Last (und ohne Last natürlich sehr leise  )

Wenn Dir das dann zu laut sein sollte, kannst Du ja immer noch ne WaKu nachrüsten. Da musst Du aber beachten, dass Du auch dort Lüfter brauchst, nämlich um die Luft vom Radiator (ein großer Kühlkörper, den man auch außerhalb des PCs aufstellen kann) wegzublasen. Das heisst wenn du den Radiator dann nicht irgendwo ein Stück entfernt von Dir versteckst, hörst Du auch da ein Rauschen, und eine preiswertere WaKü hat auch oft eine hörbare Pumpe - das nervt oft mehr als ein Rauschen sellst von einer nicht-silent Luftkühlung.


----------



## Crovo (22. August 2011)

Was für ein Motherboard und RAM konkret würdest du empfehlen?

Klingt blöd, aber könntest du mir Links (zu nem Shop) zu den entsprechenden Teilen deiner vorgeschlagenen Konfig posten? Da gibt es teilweise wieder mehrere und ich weiß nicht genau, welche geeignet sind...  Wäre echt super! - Bevor ich da was falsches holen würde oder so


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Legst Du denn auf was bestimmtes Wert, also mindestens soundsoviele USB-Anschlüsse oder so was?

Du kannst ansonsten hier mal schauen: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9300505-kaufberatung-gaming-pc.html

Da läuft es in etwa darauf hinaus: 

*Grafikkarte: *_Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom_

_*CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K* _

_*Netzteil: Seasonic X-560* _

_*Gehäuse: Midi TowerSharkoon T9 Value green edition* *Mainboard: *__GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3_

_*Festplatte: Western Digital WD5000AAKX 500 GB SATA 600* _

*Arbeitsspeicher: *_Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit_

*DVD-Laufwerk: SATA LG DH-18NS* 


zB bei hardwareversand.de - Startseite Du kannst aber auch ein zB Corsair 600W-Netzteil nehmen, oder ein BeQuiet 550-600W. Und auch ein anderes Board. Oder eine nicht so starke Grafikkarte und dafür halt etwas früher eine neue. Beim RAM zB auch G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333. Bei der Festplatte eine Samsung F3. Und halt noch zb nen Scythe Katana 3 als CPU-Kühler und vlt. noch einen leisen Gehäuselüfter wie ZB einen Scythe Slipstream mit 1200u/min


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (23. August 2011)

Ok, das überzeugt mich ich dachte es würden mind. 10% ausmachen....


----------



## Crovo (23. August 2011)

Also ich habe keine Vorgabe für die Anzahl der USB-Steckplätze oder ähnliches. Eine "normale" Anzahl an Steckplätzen. So, dass ich quasi Tastatur, Maus, evtl. eine externe Platte und USB-Stick anschließen kann. Also nicht wirklich viel 

Die Konfiguration, wie sie jetzt aufgelistet, habe ich so oder so ähnlich auch schon in anderen Foren gesehen. Scheint sich also bewährt zu haben! Denke, dass ich die Richtung fahren werde. Nur das Mainboard fehlt noch

P.S. vielen Dank, dass ihr hier so helft! Finde ich echt super!


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

In der Zusammenstellung ist ja ein Board drin, das von Gigabyte.


----------



## Crovo (24. August 2011)

Ok super die Zusammensetzung steht! Danke euch allen dafür!! Finde echt super, was ihr hier macht!


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, der 2600k ist nicht wirklich lohnenswert schneller. Hier zB nur 5% bei einem Durchschnitt aus mehreren Spielen: Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 55) oder hier zB Intel Core i7-2600K und Core i5-2500K - Seite 8 | Review | Technic3D  (wenn man die realistischere höhere Auflösung nimmt und nicht die stark CPU-abhängige von nur 1280x1024) bei FarCry2 auch nur 5%, Call of Juarez quasi identisch, bei GTA4 und ARMA2 ist der 2500k sogar schneller
> 
> Wenn Du da jetzt andere Benchmarks hast, dann verlink die mal. ich kenne bisher nur welche, bei denen der 2600k sich echt nicht lohnt.
> 
> ...


 
Laut diesem Link, ist der i7-2600k ja fast immer langsamer ab einer höheren Auflösung/Grafikeinstellung als der i7-2500k...


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2011)

ja, das sind sicher Zufallsabweichungen, und in Wahrheit sind es halt "etwa gleich viele FPS" - aber es wird zumindest deutlich, dass die CPu nicht wirklich nennenswert überlegen ist. Es "lohnt" sich also nicht wirklich, außer man gehört zu den Leuten, die "gerne" 30% mehr zahlen für "in manchen Spielen" 5-10% mehr Leistung


----------

